# كيف اصبح مهندس / مساحة ناجح



## السندباد المساحي (14 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يله ياجماعة نرجو من أصحاب الخبرة الإفادة في هذا 
كيف أصبح مساح ناجح بمنعة الكلمة في شغلي سواء مكتبي أو موقع 
وياريت جميع الأعضاء تشارك معانا


----------



## صلاح الدين يحيي (14 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ... أولا اخي الكريم :
- لابد من الصدق مع نفسك و مع رؤسائك 
- التركيز الكامل في العمل 
- أما باقي المهام الوظيفية فسوف تأتي بالممارسة و سنوات الخبرة و القراءة ...


----------



## هيثم طه رشيد سعيد (14 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
سؤال في مكانه الصحيح....
اعتقد الخبرة وممارسة الاعمال الكبيرة والصغيره منها وتجديد المعلومات دائما وذللك لمواكبة التطور الهائل في الجهزه و عدم التهاون بالاخطاءحتى لوكانت صغيرة تجعل منك مهندس مساحة كبير ولك وزنك


----------



## el hatash (14 مارس 2010)

الصدق والاتقان فى العمل امر ضرورى
انا عارف ان الكلام بعيد عن الموضوع 
بس هذا هو الاساس
وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## mostafammy (15 مارس 2010)

فى رأيى اعتقد اول شىء اتقانك لعملك وثانى شىء تحديث نفسك بنفسك


----------



## السندباد المساحي (15 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم 
وياريت الكل يشارك معانا في الموضوع


----------



## علي الدبس (5 أبريل 2010)

*فى رأيى اعتقد اول شىء اتقانك لعملك وثانى شىء تحديث نفسك بنفسك...................الصدق والاتقان فى العمل امر ضرورى.*​


----------



## بينش مارك (5 أبريل 2010)

first: you have to love the surveying so much.

second: you shouldn't ignoring any small details mentioned in drawings privately if you work in bridges,tunnels,fly over...etc.

third: you have to continue the update in surveying instruments and surveying software.

forth: you have to arrange your works such as preparing the data for the next day job

fifth: at end you have to respect your job and respect any body in the project even the labors,masons,carpenter,steel commander,engineers

sixth: you to be strong in English language because all important instruments and software unfortunate is not in Arabic even the drawings in almost projects in English


I hope that this 6 notes is useful to you and any other surveyors


​


----------



## السندباد المساحي (6 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## المساح10 (6 أبريل 2010)

لكى تكون مهندس مساحة ناجح يجب ان...​1- ان تكون ملم بجزء كبير من علم المساحة
2- ان تكون لديك الرغبة فى العمل كمساح او مهندس مساحة
3- ان تكون مواكب للتقدم الكبير الذى حصل فى مجال هندسة المساحة (مثال كالاجهزة المتطورة و....)
4- ان تكون جاهز فى اى لحظة للعمل فى اى موقع 
5- ان تكون قادر على حل اى مشكلة تواجهها فى موقع العمل فى مجال المساحة 
6- ان تكون دقيق جدا جدا فى مجال عملك 
8- ان تكون حريص جدا على تجنب الاخطاء المساحية والتأكد من صحة عملك قبل مقادرة موقع العمل
9- ان تكون صادق وامين فى عملك 
10- لا تقول انا جاهز لتسليم الموقع وانت غير متاكد من صحة عملك 
هذا غير طريقة تعاملك مع معطيات الامور لديك فى الموقع وفى المكتب وطريقة تعاملك مع زملاؤك فى العمل يجب ان تكون بكل صدق وصراحة
هذا قليل من كثير وفقنا الله واياكم لما فيه خير الامه وصلاحها وجزا الله صاحب الموضوع خير الجزاء واناشد الجميع لطرح ما لديهم من افكار لعموم الفائدة .


----------



## السندباد المساحي (6 أبريل 2010)

بارك اله اخي المساح 10


----------



## م / محمد شعيفان (10 أبريل 2010)

عليك التواصل مع فهمي حكمة


----------



## ma-tawa (11 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله بالجميع
فعلا نصائح رووعة خاصة أخي بينش مارك - المساح 10


----------



## السندباد المساحي (11 أبريل 2010)

لقد قمت بعرض الموضوع في منتدى الهندسة المساحية وقد قام بالرد المهندس_محمد الفرارجي_ _وهذا _
_*هوا الجواب بارك الله فيه*_
 
1- البدء من حيث انتهى الآخرون. 
فلا تنضم لفريق عمل أو مشروع جديد إلا وأنت مدرك أنك لابد وأن تكون على قدر علمهم وخبرتهم العملية. فيجب عليك أن تسارع الخطى نحو التعلم منهم.

2- التعلم على قدر الحاجة المتاحة.

فلا تغرق نفسك في كثير من التعليم النظري والدورات التي تشتت أكثر مما تفيد المرء.

وبالتالي إذا تم تعيينك في شركة لأعمال امساحة الانشائية والأبنية فعليك أن تقوم بدراسة ما يخصك ويخص تخصصك فقط في الدراسة والدورات. وإن كنت ممن يعملون في مجال مد الطرق والترع والمصارف أو الشبكات الأرضية الخدمية فعليك بدراسة ما يخصك فقط من البرامج المتحة لهذا التخصص.

3- عليك أن تجد وتجتهد باستمرار للوصول لأفضل النتائج بما هو متاح لديك من امكانيات. كأن يطلب منك عمل خريطة كنتورية ولا يوجد لديك سوى جهاز ميزان فما الحل لديك. وهكذا.... .

4- عليك أن تنصاع لأوامر مدراءك في أغلب الأحوال لأنهم أعلم بخطط العمل وسيرها ولا تظهر أنك متذمر لأمر إلا إذا كان فنيا لا يجدي. فلا تقم بمخالفة الأوامر ما دام مديرك قد أمرك بذلك.

5- عليك بالتجديد دوما في عملك بما هو متاح لديك من امكانات. 

6- المتابعة الدورية للجديد في علم المساحة بصفة عامة سواء من خلال المنتديات أو من خلال المواقع المهتمة بالشأن المساحي وهي كثيرة ولله الحمد.

7- محاولة تدوين كل المشاريع التي عملت بها في شكل بحث مبسط يمكن أن يكون المرجعية في عملك بعد ذلك.

والبقية تأتي إن شاء الله
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/profile.forum?mode=viewprofile&u=1592
محمد الفرارجي


----------



## السندباد المساحي (14 أبريل 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمدة


----------



## الباحث عن التطور (22 مايو 2010)

انا رايى انو يكون ملم بالقوانين الرياضية بالاضافة للاشياء العاديةالمطلوبة

:60:


----------



## م أشرف عبد الرحمن (22 مايو 2010)

*نصيحة*

_للكي تكون مهندس مساحة ناجح:-_
_1) ان تكون على ثقة بانك سوف تنجح اذا ما اتيحت لك الفرصة ولا تهاب اى عمل مهما كان من الصعوبة وحدث نفسك دائما _
_2) ان تزيد علاقاتك الشخصية مع من حولك لان ذلك سوف يجلب لك اعمال قد تكون مصدر لتقدمك الفني والمادي يتيح لك فرص اكثر_
_3) ان تضع لنفسك هدف يجب تحقيقة يجعلك متفائلا بمستقبل ناجح_
_4) وقبل كل ذلك استعن باللة وعلم ان الارزاق بيد اللة مهما كنت ومهما وصلت من مناصب فبفضل اللة _
_هذا قليل من كثير واللة اعلم_


----------



## السندباد المساحي (22 مايو 2010)

منور يا مهندس / اشرف عبد الرحمن وياريت ما تحرمني من موضويعك المتميزة


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (22 مايو 2010)

انا رائي في الموضوع 
ان نواصل على تطوير انفسنا
ان نتعلم من اخطائنا وان كانت صغيرة وان نتعلم من اخطاء الاخرين
ان نعمل بدقة ونحتفظ باعمالنا 
واهم شىء هو ان نحب العمل الذي نقوم به


----------



## السندباد المساحي (22 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخي عطية*​


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (22 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور لمتابعة الموضوع


----------



## adel104 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

من خلال تجربتي ، لكي تكون مساحاً ناجحاً :-
1) لا تركن إلي الراحة ، عود جسمك على العمل الشاق في الميدان
2) ضع نفسك في أماكن العمل و كن دائما من المشاركين في المشروعات و لو بدون أجر .
3) لكل مشروع درجة معينة من الدقة ، عليك أن تعرف ما هي الدرجة المطلوبة


----------



## engineer ghaly (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*كيف تكون ناجح*



علي الدبس قال:


> *فى رأيى اعتقد اول شىء اتقانك لعملك وثانى شىء تحديث نفسك بنفسك...................الصدق والاتقان فى العمل امر ضرورى.*​


 
انا شايف ان الاتقان فى العمل هو اول شىء تحرص عليه لانك فى الاول والاخر بتعامل ضميرك


----------



## meda012 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

اولا ان تكون صادقا مع الله واولا ومع نفسك وان تحب عملك كما تحب اى شئ اخر وان ترجوا من الله التوفيق


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (28 ديسمبر 2010)

علم المساحة في تطور مذهل وسريع جدا جدا علينا مواكبة هذا التطور خطوة بخطوة لكي نصبح مهندسين ناجحين


----------



## رجب السيد احمد عبد (1 يناير 2011)

يا اخوانا زميلنا يسأل عن كونه مساح ناجح وليس انسان ناجح
فالاخلاص والتفانى وكل الصفات الى انتم ذكرتوها هى عامة لكل الناس ولذلك ارجوا انت تنتبهوا الى المقصود من سؤاله وهو مساااح ناجح
وانا سوف احدد له اولا ان العمل المساحى عمل شيق جدا وممتع ولكى تنجح فية يجب ان تحبه واركز علىذلك
ثانيا يجب ان تفصل بين العمل فى المكتب والعمل فى الطبيعة فكل منهما مختلف عن الاخر ويجبعلى المساح الجيد ان يكون ملما بالطريقتين ويستطيع الربط بينهما
الاوتوكاد بدون اوتو كاد لا يوجد مساح جيد
وللحديث بقية


----------



## ابوهشوم (1 يناير 2011)

ان تكون محبا لعملك
ولكل مجتهد نصيب


----------



## ماجد عطا (4 يناير 2011)

المساح الناجح هو الذي يحل كل مشاكل المساحة فى الموقع حاول ان تبحث عن مشاكل المساحة وشكرا


----------



## السندباد المساحي (4 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابو ساره111 (28 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الخبرة وتجديد معلوماتك واهم شيء تكون علقة مع الناس كويسه


----------



## ثابت ابازيد (26 أغسطس 2011)

عليك اتباع القاعدتين التاليتين:
1- العمل الدؤوب
2- انظر القاعدة رقم 1


----------



## ahmedaboelnel (27 أغسطس 2011)

جمييل جدا


----------



## كبل (27 أغسطس 2011)

نعم الصدق وفق الله الجميع


----------



## Ahmed Elshenbary (28 أغسطس 2011)

في رايي تقوي الله عز وجل والاخذ بالاسباب وتطوير نفسك بكل ما هو جديد .


----------



## بهاء حجو (4 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
المهم من كل هذا ان تكون واثق من قربك بالله فهو خير معين وثانيا ان تكون واثق من نفسك كل الثقه مهما كانت العقبات ولا تحنى رأسك لأى شخص مهما كان مدير او غفير فأنت أساس العمل وليس اى شخص اخر وتأكد انك الوحيد الذى بأمكانه ان يسير الشغل وبأمكانه ان يعطل الشغل فثقتك بنفسك هى الأساس والله المعين


----------



## السندباد المساحي (4 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي للجميع وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (12 نوفمبر 2013)

المساح10 قال:


> لكى تكون مهندس مساحة ناجح يجب ان...​1- ان تكون ملم بجزء كبير من علم المساحة
> 2- ان تكون لديك الرغبة فى العمل كمساح او مهندس مساحة
> 3- ان تكون مواكب للتقدم الكبير الذى حصل فى مجال هندسة المساحة (مثال كالاجهزة المتطورة و....)
> 4- ان تكون جاهز فى اى لحظة للعمل فى اى موقع
> ...



كما قال اخى الغالى العزيز 

اتق الله فى كل شى وكن صبور جداا من الاساسيات الصبر عند المساح فى شغله وربنا يوفقك يارب


----------

